
I stole £30,000 from my mum to make millions - benj111
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-47156317
======
siedes
They never mention him ever paying his mother back. Thought that was amusing.

~~~
jonnismash
Yeah it does here: >Amazingly it worked. "By the end of the month we had
enough clients and money to pay for the internet line and the advertising,"
says Andrew.

And just as importantly, his mother forgave him for the subterfuge.

------
zimpenfish
> All of the web-hosting companies in the UK at the time were pitched at much
> bigger companies

Not true - I was working at one in 1996 (predating Fasthosts) that was
directly pitching at individuals and small businesses.

